# Taking my Horse Training Mainstream



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
Let me get right to the point: I was challenged yesterday on another Forum. The member basically said I was a FRAUD.

Well I didn't argue. So today with some help from some friends I set up a web site, Facebook page and email account. I guess talk is cheap and it's time for me to put up or shut up. I am totally computer stupid and have no idea how social media works. I told my buddy I would rather be dragged around a round pen by an 1100lbs QH then do this kinda thing. Truth be known it all scares the hell out of me; go figure. When I get up enough courage I figure out how to contact the Web Master here and properly register as a Sponsor. I think that is what you are supposed to do if you sell services and product.

I have only been here a few months. I want to thank everyone for the kind words, comments and likes. I know some folks disagree on my “no use of lung whips” and lack of understanding on the “CTJ” thingy. But those disagreements have always been respectful.

Again thanks to all of you, Greg


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

So, before I started training I did paid internships at a few places (discovered that I would much rather kill myself than work in a cubicle). One such place was at a company that sold computers. I was in the marketing and ecommerce and marketing. 

With that being said, having websites and social media are crucial for expanding your business and maintaining credibility. 
The nice thing about websites today is that they are easy to build. Here are my suggestions: 
Make sure your website is clean, there isn't too much text, your pictures are clear, and professional, or at least professional looking. It should be organized and user friendly. 
You want viewers to navigate easily thru it, like a resume. GoDaddy has templates that are really easy to use. Also since you're not a product/or web-based business, I wouldn't spend thousands on a website. Build it yourself. (Sounds like you've already started, and got that under control). 

For social media: And I'm sure you know but your page is a representation of your business, not your personal life. Keep your posts related to training or horse stuff. A good idea is to share articles from bigger networks. Update your followers with progress of your horses, and do things to get people to be interactive. Your posts don't have to be daily, but weekly would probably be good. Delegate! You can add other people to your page and let them post on your behalf. I do this for my jumping trainer on the regular.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Well ... Put up or shut up is a good thing. Record your process of training with pictures, videos and show them your stuff.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

So give us a summary of your technique. Do you have a website yet?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Avoid sparkly things on your website. : )


And best wishes.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cindyg said:


> So give us a summary of your technique. Do you have a website yet?


A summery of my techniques? Well I learned all the how's from my dad. The why's come from a plethora of places. I learned my equine science at Pierce College in Woodland Hills (suburban Los Angeles); behavior, physiology and range management. I pull from Monty Roberts, Warwick Schiller, Mark & Debbie Rodney, Clinton Anderson, David Lee Archer, Florian Oberparleiter, and Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling for inspiration and refinement.

I'm into the why a horse is trained in general. Meaning... I really teach people not train horses. Horses are perfect the way they are. It's us humans that wreck them by pain and control. I teach a horse that it is responsible for it's self without pain and non violent methodology. I teach people to build a partnership with a horse. If you can't control your own 60lbs dog through pain. Who gave you the dumb idea you could control a 400lbs pony, let alone an 1100lbs QH????? You will never see me with a lunge whip in my hand. No spanking or whacking with the end of a lead rope either. Hence I can't use gimmicks to fool people. The horse has to be trained or I look like a fool.

I can't be promoting a web site here. :wink: :wink: But I just put it up and are working on it. I'm computer stupid so any help or suggestion I can get, I'll take.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

blueriver said:


> Well ... Put up or shut up is a good thing. Record your process of training with pictures, videos and show them your stuff.


I'm working on that. I had my soon-to-be, son in-law up at a boarding ranch yesterday. He is a videographer. He did some stills for the web site and face book.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

boots said:


> Avoid sparkly things on your website. : )
> And best wishes.


<<<<<<<<< Is not sparkly. :lol:

Thanks, I try to be Clair, Concise and Approachable. So I'm pretty plain brown paper bag. I'm sure my website reflects this. I am allergic to sales hype and bling.

And thanks for the support. I will try not to let down the forum.


----------

